# Differntial lock problems ??



## montys (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a 2005 grizzly 660 last fall I was pulling a trailer up a slick hill I put it in diff lock and was on my way it wheel hop a few times and the diff lock quit working but I still have 4 wheel and idea's on what I broke ?? FRONT LOCK DIFFERENTIAL SERVO MOTOR ??? would I still have 4 wheel then thanks for any help


----------

